# Anybody waiting for Dolby Volume



## difficultrun (Feb 17, 2007)

I've heard Dolby Volume is coming out next month in several AV receivers. Is anybody thinking about buying one of the receivers -- I've heard they're going to be pretty expensive? Do you think the technology will make a difference and is it worth the cost?

thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "Tech Talk" forum.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i see no difference between this and 'dynamic range control' that most receivers have had built-in for years. 

on my H/K receiver its called "night mode".


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a link to a description of the Harmon Kardon AVR 7550HD, the first receiver to sport Dolby Volume. Certainly NOT cheap!

http://www.dolby.com/consumer/technology/dolby-volume-harman-kardon.html


----------



## difficultrun (Feb 17, 2007)

brant said:


> i see no difference between this and 'dynamic range control' that most receivers have had built-in for years.
> 
> on my H/K receiver its called "night mode".


Thanks Brant. I'm in the market to add an audio system and was hoping to wait until Dolby Volume was available and the price dropped a little bit. However, maybe I should pull the trigger and look for something much cheaper with dynamic range control. Does it work well at eliminating the volume spikes on the annoying commercials?

thanks again.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

it works fine for me. 

its basically just a normalizer, and there are two or three different levels of it on my receiver. 

its not as fancy as dolby volume is described to be, but certainly less expensive than those new receivers.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

According to Dolby.com and some learned members of this forum, Dolby Digital Plus could be implemented on some existing D* receivers seamlessly. Those who have advanced AVRs could enjoy DD+ 5.1 sound with enhanced resolution if HDMI is used. Even 7.1 is possible with movies that were made with a 7.1 sound track. Legacy DD 5.1 uses less bandwidth, so D* wouldn't have to find extra space for it in the transmission.

I tried to stir up interest in DD+ in this forum a few months back, but at least half of the responses were negative, even hostile. As I understand it, some current D* receivers could be updated to DD+ capability by a firmware or software update.


----------

